

Visa Card Features Buttons and Screen to Generate CCV Dynamically - nailer
http://gizmodo.com/5083380/techie-visa-card-features-buttons-and-screen-to-generate-ccv-dynamically

======
mleonhard
I hope this catches on with US banks.

